# Garantía



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Toda una telenovela, hace 3 semanas se partió mi cuadro al ir bajando a baja velocidad, las vainas de cadena se rompieron al parecer por algún detalle en la soldadura, habiéndolo comprado aquí y siendo Litespeed con´"lifetime warranty" fuí a la tienda y de volada me atendieron, mandamos fotos a American Bycicle Group y me dieron un número de autorización para mandar a reparación el triángulo trasero, el tiempo transcurrido 2 semanas, lo envié y tardo 3 días en llegar, pasa una semana para que me digan que si se puede reparar por garantía, pero, que como le van a dar una renovada a "todo" el triángulo trasero esto tiene un costo de 190 dlls, menos mal que ya me incluyen en eso el envío de regreso. Por cierto, esto fué hasta que yo hablé por teléfono, si no a lo mejor todavía estuviera esperando a que ellos se comunicaran
No voy a decir si está bien ó mal, se aceptan opiniones, ó, tal vez debieran decir Limited Lifetime Warranty.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

doccoraje said:


> Toda una telenovela, hace 3 semanas se partió mi cuadro al ir bajando a baja velocidad, las vainas de cadena se rompieron al parecer por algún detalle en la soldadura, habiéndolo comprado aquí y siendo Litespeed con´"lifetime warranty" fuí a la tienda y de volada me atendieron, mandamos fotos a American Bycicle Group y me dieron un número de autorización para mandar a reparación el triángulo trasero, el tiempo transcurrido 2 semanas, lo envié y tardo 3 días en llegar, pasa una semana para que me digan que si se puede reparar por garantía, pero, que como le van a dar una renovada a "todo" el triángulo trasero esto tiene un costo de 190 dlls, menos mal que ya me incluyen en eso el envío de regreso. Por cierto, esto fué hasta que yo hablé por teléfono, si no a lo mejor todavía estuviera esperando a que ellos se comunicaran
> No voy a decir si está bien ó mal, se aceptan opiniones, ó, tal vez debieran decir Limited Lifetime Warranty.


Qué mala suerte... aunque en lo personal no me sorprende. Ya ves, a Jaime 2 veces se le fracturó un cuadro Intense Spider y uno Colnago de ruta. Está tu caso de Litespeed con "lifetime warranty". A mi el cuadro no me ha fallado, pero a los 4 meses de comprada la bici el amortiguador trasero (Fox Brain) perdió todo el aire; defecto en los empaques. Y luego cuando mando a mantenimiento la tijera (Fox Float XTT) me dicen que la válvula de inercia no funciona, que hay que cambiarla. Así venía de inicio.

Tons ¿cuál es el chiste de pagar por "lo mejor"?  En fin, eso es lo que me ha tocado de cerca, no hay por qué generalizar pero son situaciones que, por lo menos, levantan ceja...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Ouch!

Que mala suerte, Doc. Pero para serte sincero no me sorprende de Litespeed. Tienen su fama de ser cuadros ligeritos pero mas bien delicados. Ya han tenido problemas de este tipo en varias de sus cletas.

Lo malo es que ahora ABG le solda cuadros de Titanio a Titus.... :yikes:

190USD ya enviado, no esta mal... pero en efecto, te hicieron un "crash replacement" mas que la resolucion de una garantia y pues eso si se me hace un poco deshonesto.

Que mal pedo. Tache para ABG. Pero como dicen por ahi, no hay cleta que no se rompa.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow! Que mala pata por lo de la rotura! lo que si de plano se ve mal es el manejo que le dieron a tu "garantía de por vida"; en todo caso creo que en efecto debieran agregar lo de limitada y asi evitarle sorpresas a los clientes! Esta curioso como fallaron esas vainas, te habran ampliado la explicación de que fue lo que pasó? 

El Rivas


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*un poco mas de garantías....*



arivas said:


> Wow! Que mala pata por lo de la rotura! lo que si de plano se ve mal es el manejo que le dieron a tu "garantía de por vida"; en todo caso creo que en efecto debieran agregar lo de limitada y asi evitarle sorpresas a los clientes! Esta curioso como fallaron esas vainas, te habran ampliado la explicación de que fue lo que pasó?
> 
> El Rivas


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mi estimado Don Toño :

El asunto de las garantías en las bicis se puede volver y de hecho es un tema bastante complejo sobretodo para el cliente o comprador , casi siempre la de ganar la tiene la com pañía fabricante de las bicis , el tema da para comentar un buen rato .

En el caso del Sr. de la Litespeed , yo pienso que se rompieron las vainas por defecto de fabricación aunado a fatiga de metal o stress en la zona ,fué precisamente en donde existe la mayor carga cerca de la caja del eje de centro , la rotura tiene un corte casi perfecto , de tal forma que debería ser garantía casi casi sin preguntas , sin embargo me parece que Litespeed se vió mal ya que no debieron cobrar nada , que " renovada " ni que ocho cuartos , lo que cobraron fue la "reparada " , por otro lado en varios párrafos de su garantía si utilizan el concepto de "limited warranty " , al momento de que Litespeed acepto reparar la bici por garantía esto debió ser sin ningun costo , obvio que el envío siempre lo paga el cliente.

Por regla general al momento de comprar una bici o cuadro nuevo siempre le bajan a uno las estrellas al respecto de la garantía , pero a la hora de alguna reclamación , ahí sí ya comienza la carrera de obstáculos y no es precisamente la de 110 con vallas , puede llegar a ser un maratón con obstaculos.....

Realmente y ya se a comentado en revistas especializadas y foros , la garantía de por vida e ilimitada no existe , siempre hay algo por ahí que se sacan de la bolsa para no otorgarla al 100 %

También es justo reconocer que hay o habemos bikers que a veces nos queremos pasar de listos tratando de reclamar algun tipo de garantía cuando el desperfecto o falla lo causó uno mismo , los fabricantes tampoco se chupan el dedo , pueden ser muy guarines ...pero se fijan...

Hay conceptos muy básicos y que casi son regla general en las garantías de los fabricantes de cuadros y/o componentes.

En el caso de bicis completas :

Comprarla con distribuidor o tienda autorizada por el fabricante , esta casi siempre es de cajón .

Ser el dueño original de la bici o cuadro , yo solo conozco una compañia que extiende la garantía a un dueño de segunda mano.

Tener la factura o recibo original .

Registrar en el término de un mes el cuadro o bici con el fabricante a efectos de tener validez algun reclamo de garantía.

Darle a la bici el uso específico para el cual fué construida y diseñada .

Normalmente también sucede que cuando uno compra una bici completa el fabricante del cuadro se deslinda de la garantía de los componentes , de tal forma que horquillas , amortiguadores y todo lo demas se deberá tramitar la garantía en caso de falla con el fabricante del componente .

Actualmente cualquier bici, cuadro o componente comprado por ebay no tiene garantía por parte del fabricante , aguas con eso ya que hay muchos que compran por este medio , ahí hay que valorar si el precio de la compra por ebay vale la pena aún no teniendo garantía .

Ahí les va un comentario , platicando en California el pasado Sea Otter Classic con un representante de Fox Racing Shox me comentó que comprar una horquilla Fox en USA y después traerla a México , con ese simple hecho ya perdía la garantía , me quede frío , todas mis horquillas Fox las he comprado en USA , aclaro NINGUNA ME HA FALLADO NUNCA , le pregunté , y eso por qué ? , la respuesta es protección al distribuidor de México , y pensandolo bien me parece una política muy correcta y congruente , hay una forma para evadir esa política , pero esa ya piensenle Uds.

Hay que tener mucho cuidado al leer la letra pequeñas en las garantías , ahí están escondidas algunas cuestiones importantes .

También hay que reconocer que hay fabricantes que cumplen cabalmente con sus garantías y que por la misma razón comprar una bici o cuadro con ellos ya es de hecho una garantía .

No he mencionado nombres ni marcas de bicis para no herir susceptibilidades , en mi particular punto de vista una de las razones de invertir en un cuadro o bici de las marcas llamadas high-end o boutique bikes es precisamente en la forma que dichos fabricantes responden en las garantías , muy diferente que en una mega marca , no digo que todos , pero si la gran mayoría .

Saludos.

the last biker.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Hasta donde he visto, Turner tiene un súper servicio a clientes. Y eso que yo no tengo una. 
Salduos


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Las vainas de la Litespeed no las fabrica Ellsworth???  No me extrañaría, pues han tenido problemas de calidad y de garantía en el pasado... 

En lo personal, escogí las Turner justamente por ese tema, jamas he roto un cuadro, pero me siento seguro de que si algún día tengo una bronca, me van atender bien.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

creo que es una senal para que la cambies por una Titus X


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Limon said:


> creo que es una senal para que la cambies por una Titus X


Ya me fregaste, te voy a poner una foto de las Mythic con los nuevos Gara de Extralite. bueno, en cuanto las tenga, para que también tengas una señal.
Peace.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> Ya me fregaste, te voy a poner una foto de las Mythic con los nuevos Gara de Extralite. bueno, en cuanto las tenga, para que también tengas una señal.
> Peace.


cuantos dientes tiene el ring chico del Gara? y espero la foto :thumbsup:


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Limon said:


> cuantos dientes tiene el ring chico del Gara? y espero la foto :thumbsup:


42/28, en cuanto me lleguen los monto y subo la foto.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

hola que opinan de esta gary fisher sugar 3 de un amigo, se rompio este fin de semana en la ruta de valle la torturadora, la compro en teknobike como hace 5 años ¿servira la garantia?


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

híjole ni como ayudarlo. Honestamente no lo creo, además por lo que le cobrarían yo mejor me compraría un cuadro nuevo pues se ve que ese que tiene está muy traqueteado. 

saludos


----------



## jimborello (Jul 30, 2008)

Last Biker:

Desde mi punto de vista una compañia deberia de garantizar su producto ya sea que lo compres en EEUU, Canada, China o con el amigo de tu abuelita. El caso que dices de Fox se me hace particularmente molesto porque en mi experiencia los distribuidores de Fox en Mexico (los de Aguascalientes) abusan sobremanera de que tienen la distribución exclusiva de la marca en Mexico (segun tengo entendido) y dan un servicio de lo mas malo a precios excesivamente caros. Como experiencia te cuento que yo mande mi shock RP23 hace casi 4 semanas para no perder la garantía y sabes que noticia tengo de eso?? NAAAADA!!! Ya es la 2da vez que me pasa con ellos, al grado que una vez les lleve personalmente una suspensión a Aguas y aun asi se tardaron mas de 3 semanas, y lo peor de todo es que seguramente me van a salir con la cuenta como si le hubieran hecho el servicio completo a mi carro. 
Por otro lado Crank Bros es una compañia que si responde por sus productos esten en donde esten, tuve un problema con el resorte de unos pedales, hable con la gente Crank Bros y me pidieron que se los mandara a la gente de Teknobike en Mty. Dicho y hecho 3 semanas despues tenia mis pedales de regreso y solo pague lo del envío y no me pidieron ni nota de venta ni factura ni nada.
Ojala todas las marcas fueran asi, pero por lo pronto solo nos queda rezar porque no se nos amuelen las piezas, en especial las de Fox.

Saludos

Jaime


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

jimborello said:


> Last Biker:
> 
> Desde mi punto de vista una compañia deberia de garantizar su producto ya sea que lo compres en EEUU, Canada, China o con el amigo de tu abuelita. El caso que dices de Fox se me hace particularmente molesto porque en mi experiencia los distribuidores de Fox en Mexico (los de Aguascalientes) abusan sobremanera de que tienen la distribución exclusiva de la marca en Mexico (segun tengo entendido) y dan un servicio de lo mas malo a precios excesivamente caros. Como experiencia te cuento que yo mande mi shock RP23 hace casi 4 semanas para no perder la garantía y sabes que noticia tengo de eso?? NAAAADA!!! Ya es la 2da vez que me pasa con ellos, al grado que una vez les lleve personalmente una suspensión a Aguas y aun asi se tardaron mas de 3 semanas, y lo peor de todo es que seguramente me van a salir con la cuenta como si le hubieran hecho el servicio completo a mi carro.
> Por otro lado Crank Bros es una compañia que si responde por sus productos esten en donde esten, tuve un problema con el resorte de unos pedales, hable con la gente Crank Bros y me pidieron que se los mandara a la gente de Teknobike en Mty. Dicho y hecho 3 semanas despues tenia mis pedales de regreso y solo pague lo del envío y no me pidieron ni nota de venta ni factura ni nada.
> ...


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jimborello , el asunto de las garantías en México difiere bastante de lo que sucede en otros países , y no es cuestión de malinchismo o de admirar todo lo que hacen en el primer mundo , pero la cuestión de las garantías es también un asunto de cultura , ética , honradez y costumbres tanto del vendedor o fabricante principalmente , así también como del comprador .

En el caso de las bicis las garantías se vuelven un poco subjetivas e irreales en varios casos , cada quien habla como le fué en la feria .

En ocasiones las garantías son como el seguro de gastos médicos o el de auto , los tienes y no pasa nada , se vence y no renovaste y te sale un problema , siempre será mejor tenerlo y no necesitarlo , igual con las garantías , mas vale tenerla aunque sea por dos o tres años y eso solo se consigue salvo contadas excepciones comprando en tiendas establecidas y con factura , recibo o comprobante , no comprar así es un volado y quien lo haga es quien corre el riesgo , y tratandose de mountain bikes , partes y accesorios el comprar usado ya de por sí es un riesgo , a no ser que se conozca muy bien al dueño y como trataba sus bicis o componentes .

Saludos .

the last biker


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Continuando con la telenovela, tres semanas después de haber autorizado el cargo...... ya retiraron la parte dañada, todavía no saben cuando terminarán, pero por lo menos "unas cuantas semanas más", me doy de santos si me llega como regalo de Navidad.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> Continuando con la telenovela, tres semanas después de haber autorizado el cargo...... ya retiraron la parte dañada, todavía no saben cuando terminarán, pero por lo menos "unas cuantas semanas más", me doy de santos si me llega como regalo de Navidad.


si te contara, tiene 1 ano que le mande 2 cuadros a ruesports.com uno que me vendio el mismo y un Giant para que me los arreglara. meses despues me dijo que avia terminado y le pague y aqui me tienes 1 ano despues sin saber que onda. no me contesta llamadas ni mails. yo en Chicago, el en Arizona Y sin poder aser nada. :madman: :madmax:


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Limon said:


> si te contara, tiene 1 ano que le mande 2 cuadros a ruesports.com uno que me vendio el mismo y un Giant para que me los arreglara. meses despues me dijo que avia terminado y le pague y aqui me tienes 1 ano despues sin saber que onda. no me contesta llamadas ni mails. yo en Chicago, el en Arizona Y sin poder aser nada. :madman: :madmax:


Mal pedo, pensé que Rue tenía buena fama no solo por calidad, sino por servicio. Suerte con eso y ojalá lo mío no tarde tanto.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Sigue la telenovela, retiraron las partes dañadas (hace mas de un mes) y "solo" falta soldar las piezas nuevas, ya me habían dado fecha probable, _just after TG Holidays_, después, que un par de semanas más y hoy me dicen que tal vez en una semana, espero que la siguiente semana no salgan con que en unos días más.
Por lo menos el plazo que me dan cada ocasión se va reduciendo.
Muy amables en su trato, pero, siguen sin resolver el problema, pareciera que lo está arreglando un carrocero de cualquier parte en México.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> Sigue la telenovela, retiraron las partes dañadas (hace mas de un mes) y "solo" falta soldar las piezas nuevas, ya me habían dado fecha probable, _just after TG Holidays_, después, que un par de semanas más y hoy me dicen que tal vez en una semana, espero que la siguiente semana no salgan con que en unos días más.
> Por lo menos el plazo que me dan cada ocasión se va reduciendo.
> Muy amables en su trato, pero, siguen sin resolver el problema, pareciera que lo está arreglando un carrocero de cualquier parte en México.


con las experiencias que e tenido creeme que la gueba es la misma de este lado, las crudas y san lunes son igual y que compra "made in USA" para mejor calidad es solo un mito. me a tocado ver cuadros con los cable stops al reves, soldadura con pulso de maraquero, orquillas custom que cuando le pones la rueda se carga para un lado...


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Viene en camino por UPS, parece que si voy a tener regalo de Navidad.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

que bien! no olvides tomar fotos :thumbsup:


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Por fin llegó, a la tarde lo empezamos a armar, (bueno, Alpha-bici lo arma) con los extras, espero subir fotos pronto.
Si se me hizo el regalo de Navidad.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Excelente! felicidades y a ver si este cuadro sí lo cuidas eh?? ja ja. 
Saludos


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Bueno, las fotos no son lo que yo esperaba, son para demostrar el poco control de calidad de Litespeed.
No necesito decir el grado de encabronamiento que traigo.:madmax: 
A ver con que me salen ahora que regresen de sus merecidísimas vacaciones.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

creeme que te acompano en tu dolor :madman: :madman: :madman: les mandaste todo el cuadro o solo el triangulo trasero?


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Solo el triángulo trasero, claro que habiéndolo platicado con ellos antes.
Desde la articulación inferior había diferencia en las medidas, traía una holgura como de 1 mm y hubo que mandar hacer un buje al torno para compensar, con lo que no contaba es que viniera torcido y con un ángulo mas abierto.
Hasta una "mordida" trae el metal en la articulación inferior.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

doccoraje said:


> Solo el triángulo trasero, claro que habiéndolo platicado con ellos antes.
> Desde la articulación inferior había diferencia en las medidas, traía una holgura como de 1 mm y hubo que mandar hacer un buje al torno para compensar, con lo que no contaba es que viniera torcido y con un ángulo mas abierto.
> Hasta una "mordida" trae el metal en la articulación inferior.


Vaya... pues esperemos que esta historia de terror termine lo más pronto posible y puedas volver a rodar en la montaña. Y si en algún momento había pensado en Litespeed como opción para adquirir una bicla, con esto definitivamente se ma han quitado las ganas.

Animo. No hay mal que por bien no venga...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Ya ni la frieg.....*



blatido said:


> Vaya... pues esperemos que esta historia de terror termine lo más pronto posible y puedas volver a rodar en la montaña. Y si en algún momento había pensado en Litespeed como opción para adquirir una bicla, con esto definitivamente se ma han quitado las ganas.
> 
> Animo. No hay mal que por bien no venga...


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Estimados :

Pues no se trata de hacer más leña del árbol caído , pero realmente son fregaderas .....

Y en serio que entre más veo éstas situaciones y algunas similares que se dan más reconozco la honestidad, servicio al cliente , responsabilidad , trato , puntualidad , aceptación del error de manufactura , garantía etc. etc. , que te ofrecen marcas como Turner e Ibis principalmente , e Intense en un nivel un poco menor.

En problemas similares y aún menores Turner jamás dejaría colgado al cliente y menos después de tanto tiempo salir con esa chambonada.

Que las Turner o Ibis son un poco costosas ni duda cabe , pero cualquier precio lo compensa el excelente trato y servicio al cliente , hay bicis y/o cuadros también costosos pero con ese tipo de servicio mejor ni regalado .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> Bueno, las fotos no son lo que yo esperaba, son para demostrar el poco control de calidad de Litespeed.
> No necesito decir el grado de encabronamiento que traigo.:madmax:
> A ver con que me salen ahora que regresen de sus merecidísimas vacaciones.


Lo peor del caso es que te van a decir "es titanio, se puede enderezar". Y en el fondo tendran razon, pero a estas alturas la unica resolucion aceptable es un cuadro nuevo.

Ojala que te resulvan favorablemente.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Finalmente llegó el cuadro y aparentemente todo bien, ya revisé los pivotes y ajustan exactamente, ahora nada más a armarlo, pero ya será cuando llegue el rodado nuevo, ni modo, ya le voy a tener que entrar a los discos


----------



## karlomtz (Dec 14, 2009)

Entonces tienes 4 meses tratando con todo esto? Inguesu y andaba viendo una Litespeed de ruta..... a buscar otra mejor.


----------

